# I want to build a jetter...



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been doing some research but keep finding differing opinions, mostly from people selling kits. I have a 3700 psi pressure washer with a 13hp Honda. I think it's 4gpm but not sure where I came up with that. 

I know some of you have built your own jetters. What's the best way to go about it? I do mostly residential so I would like something that will clean grease out of an 1 1/2" kitchen line and roots out of a 4" main line. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

That one will do it. Get yourself some 5/16 propulse and a rootranger. Then click around and find a 4.5 turbo nozzle and swap them out. You'll clean just fine. Ben may correct me on some things though and you should listen to him more than me.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I have that same setup dude!...well...I have two jetters but my 13 hp handled all of my residential without fail, from grease to roots. My smaller cart is 4000pai @3.5gpm realistically. 

Call Aqua Mole and heave them custom drill you a few nozzles such as thruster and penetrator nozzles (just basic ones) youll notice a works of difference when they're drilled to like a .10" or sunthin. Then get yur self a root ranger with a 4.0 turbo nozzle (may have rto order the standard one from AJ Coleman which has a 5.5, but just switch out the turbo. Buy yurself some 5/16" (gear junkie knows the source) then some 3/16" for kitchen drains and yur gonna be set. I only upgraded cuz my commercial took off and although my 13hp cart did it all, it often times took too long

The only thing I would say is 5.5 gpm is a nice setup and your not gonna save much coin building if yourself over new.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I highly recommend to pm GearJunkie I know he has an awesome set up he put together. I'm sure he doesn't mind giving you some tips.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeppers.....just call.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Yeppers.....just call.


You seem like a smart guy Junkie and I know your a busy person BUT:

Write a tutorial on the web or paper on building a jetter and make a few 

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.

I might even buy it


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I made a thread about it in a not so public place. I really don't care about money.

I got a really good jetting job on Tuesday. Just wait till the before and after video. You'll really see what a homemade jetter can do then.


----------

